# Alien Invasion Theme ideas



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

I am trying to come up with some way to incorporate an alien theme into our haunted hotel. I don't have the budget or time to create an entirely new theme I would love to do an all out alien theme but I have too much money invested in our haunted house/hotel decor so I would like to somehow blend the two. I was thinking something like "Aliens invade the Vendome Hotel." or I could just have a haunted house with aliens but..... 

I know I would like to build a space ship for the yard and have some alien 'evidence' throughout but I'm really not sure how to pull it all together. Am I trying to blend two completely different themes and end up with a major fail? Any ideas???


Thanks!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

So sad that I didn't get any replies to my cry for help. I was struggling with how to "marry" the two themes (alien invasion and haunted hotel) and was sure with all the great minds out there someone could find some inspiragtion. It's almost October 1st and I'm themeless. Oh my!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow, that's a tough one. I would say to advertise special rates for interplanetary guests. You could do an alien autopsey similar to the scene I used for my alien autopsey chip and dip set (See photos in my album). Maybe the government took over the haunted hotel to conduct secret experiments on aliens and use the haunted hotel as a cover to keep people away. Or maybe the aliens use it for a base with the haunted hotel as the cover. 

Ok, as my stream of consciousness reply is being typed out, it is sounding more and more like the *Rocky Horror Picture Show*. There you go! Get inspiration from that. The Haunted House/Hotel is a cover for aliens conducting experiments on humans and putting together a slave race of humans from various parts. It does not have to be totally based on Rocky, but it can follow a similar theme. Coming in, it looks like the usual Haunted Hotel theme, but things are not what they seem and the truth comes out about the aliens.

Building a large space ship is not all that easy, but then again it does not have to be saucer shaped (ie; Star Wars). We built one saucer out of silver faced Celotex insulation over a PVC frame. I have also seen great ones made from old large sattelite dishes.

Eric


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Wolfbeard --

Thanks for the INSPIRATION!!! Great ideas! I'm working on the invites now. I will keep you posted on my progress.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I hope that works out for you. Keep us posted. It was a real head scratcher trying to tie Aliens into a haunted hotel.

Maybe you can transform one of your rooms into the interior of the alien ship, sort of behind the scenes. When we did a Sci Fi B-Movie type theme about 5 years ago, I turned our entry foyer into a cheesy spaceship hallway. I used silver faced celotex for the walls and ceiling. I made simulated portholes with shadow box scenes outside the windows, showing stars and planets. What really made the effect was a soundtrack with deep throbbing ventilation and machinery sounds played through computer speakers with a subwoofer. The effect was very convincing. I just wish I took pictures or videos of past party projects and sets like this one. I do so much at the last minute, I never remember to take photos of everything.

Eric


----------



## memphis306 (Sep 26, 2010)

you could have a wrecked spaceship out front roped off with yellow security tape and have "men in black" scanning people as they go in to make sure theyre not aliens.i did a wrecked ufo last year using pvc as a hoop for a frame.i then stuck metal rods in the ground and slipped the pvc on them.it had the hoop and a center leg that supported a silver tarp that was pulled tight with bungee cords.it had rope lights around the rim of the saucer,green spotlights and a laser vortex coming from the center.rough up the ground a little with leaves or pine needles in my case and it really looks like its dug in


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Glad you got some much needed inspiration Scary! I am sure you can pull it off. I'm a fan.  Have fun!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's what I have so far -- still not coming together the way I would like so I'd love some input. Our invitation is 2 part -- I am doing a Facebook Event with a video attached. The video warns the public of an Alien Invasion. The invitation itself is directed to the aliens inviting them to the Vendome. I'm still a little nervous if it will ever come together but having everyone dressed in outspace costumes will help set the tone and the food and drinks served will also have an intergalatic feel.

Invitation Wording :

_Don’t miss the scariest Halloween Party in the Universe!

The Vendome is Proud to be hosting Alien Invasion 2011. Aliens throughout the galaxy are invited to invade our world and join together to plan the extinction of the human race. The Vendome is the perfect destination to begin your annihilation. Here at the Vendome we will take care of your all your other worldly needs.......


Come dressed as your favorite out of this world, extraterrestrial, intergalactic, Sci –fi, or Alien creature. _


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Sounds like a great concept! Keep us posted.

Eric


----------



## rckymtnmom (Nov 6, 2009)

]I Love aliens! I threw my daughter's 5th grade class party a few years ago with an alien/ area 51 theme. I found many party favors at the party supply webites, Oriental trading, Windy City Novelties, Shindigs. I hung painting tarps, semi-clear plastic everywhere. I was able to download many alien warning type signs and have them blown up at Kinko's then plastered them everywhere. I printed out alien ID's, laminated them and attatched those to alien lanyards. I made alien sweat drink labels for the green gatorade which could become Mike's Hard Lemonade bottles.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

So I started taking out my decorations and decided that I am not going to do the Alien Invasion theme or reopen my hotel. The video invite is done and your great advice and inspiration are not wasted! I will put the idea in reserve for next year. Don't worry there will still be a party -- just going to go with Haunted Manor. Not sure if I am going to put my costume aside because that too is in the works. I've been working on the E.T. costume that Katy Perry wore when she performed on American Idol and I really want to wear it. But then what will I be when I do go with the Alien Invasion theme???? I also just bought green pool dye instead of our usual red. Hmmm....still might have to use it just to change things up. 

Thanks to everyone for you ideas! I'd be lost without the forum. The decorating begins......

BScary


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Flexibility and adaptability are the keys to success in Halloween Party planning and home haunting. 

The most important thing is to remember to have fun!

Eric


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Wolfbeard said:


> Flexibility and adaptability are the keys to success in Halloween Party planning and home haunting.
> 
> The most important thing is to remember to have fun!
> 
> Eric


You are so right. I am feeling much more into the spirit without having to rush and recreate a new theme. I was a little suprised that by hubby was disappointed not to be making a space ship or the other alien props I had on his list but I'm sure I can come up with something else to keep him busy. lol


----------



## rckymtnmom (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow! A husband eager to help make props?? Send him my way.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

I know seriously blew me away. He really is bummed I changed my mind. Can't figure him


----------

